# Could one of the missing primarchs be a blank?



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

I was in my local GW the other day. As it usually goes we start talking about the fluff. Usually because I'm trying to decide on books to read. 

One of the reps told me about the fact that blanks repulse even non psykers. 

That got me to thinking. What if a primarch was a blank.

Warning major theory crafting ahead


So I started to think about this, the first obstacle that I had was the fact that it was a warp void thing that took the primarchs if one was a blank that shouldn't happen. 

Then I remembered what the rep said about the non psykers, so I started thinking, what if a person only becomes a blank later on in life. if they were a blank from birth why would their parents stay around them, that one blank from the eisenhorn series was very attractive but no one wanted her because she was a blank.

To me that makes sense. Maybe the abilities of a blank are like puberty. everything is there but it only starts to work at a certain point in life.

This would also explain why one is deleted from imperial records. 

The emperor is the most powerful human psyker. Imagine him losing his abilities for a short time. That would give more than enough reason to send to wolves to eliminate them.

Who knows maybe chaos manipulated someone in order for it to happen. After all a incorruptible primarch that just might pass his blankness on to his legion would be a major threat to their plans. Daemon weapons would not function Magnus would have never escaped Horus himself might not have been tainted. 


Thoughts?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The emperor surrounded himself with blanks regularly ala sisters of silence. I doubt he would have any qualm with one more. 

I don't know about blanks being active only from puberty or some other trigger, but given the nature of the ability I am inclined to believe it isn't the case.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> I don't know about blanks being active only from puberty or some other trigger, but given the nature of the ability I am inclined to believe it isn't the case.


I'm about 95% with you, Serpion. I think a blank is born a blank. The OP's thought that a blank doesn't become a blank until later because they'd die...

Who's to say that most don't die? Who's to say that abandoned blank children don't somehow make it, one way or another. Even a baby might receive some aid. The need or desire to help a child overwhelming the revolution of he or she being a blank.

The 5% of me says maybe because psykers don't have access to their abilities until they're generally teenaged. Blanks are similar to psykers...just flipped the other way.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

A blank's mind is structured differently just like a psyker. Difference is their brains link to the warp in a very different way, one that negates it rather than channels it. Like a radio transmitter compared to a jammer. 

Just as psykers can be burned out, so too can a blank lose their ability if it is overused. 

In Eisenhorn: 



Bequin lost her ability when she attempted to channel her blank energy into a daemonically powered Warlord Titan to sever its link. Instead the feedback overloaded her, burnt out her blank ability and rendered her comatose.


In Ravenor: 



Frauka was assigned to guard a young powerful psyker. By the end his sanity was in tatters and his ability too was burned out.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Moo


Doesn't this lend even more credence to the idea that blanks can become blanks later in their lives? Much like psykers aren't born with psychic abilities, but come into them as they mature?

Rather than their existence being a blank (or not) it's some sort of mental/physical ability that be activated or exhausted?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The difference is a psyker must learn their abilities whereas a blank is a blank whether they know it or not. Even before they are aware, a psyker is a psyker whether their abilities have awakened or not. 

As I said, it hasn't been definitively covered in fluff but I'm of the opinion that it's a constant effect from birth.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Like Serp said, The Emprah tolerates the Sisters of Silence, so why not his own son?

Although it may have a negative effect on his ability to find him. If the lost primarch has no warp signature, how can The Emperor find him?


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

> Like Serp said, The Emprah tolerates the Sisters of Silence, so why not his own son?


You have heard of this Horus character no? But seriously, each Primarch (that we know of, you have no idea how much it pains me to have to put that in) has an emphasized ability of the Emperor as they were all made from Him so a son of a psyker couldn't also be a blank, could he?


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Alsojames said:


> Like Serp said, The Emprah tolerates the Sisters of Silence, so why not his own son?
> 
> Although it may have a negative effect on his ability to find him. If the lost primarch has no warp signature, how can The Emperor find him?


Sisters of silence are human blanks. Who knows what a blank primarch would be like.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

An incredible weapon against the chaos gods, a perfect weapon in fact.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Well considering the Primarchs was severely built with warp matter and utterly tuned to it draw their superhuman power from the empyrean, blankness just doesnt fit in. And the Pimarchs was made to lead and inspire mortals as the Emperor's generals, which a soulless blank is completely unable to. Inspiring dread and revulsion instead. Not qualities for a leader of men.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

True, but just imagine if it was passed to his legion as well. A legion of blanks, would give any army of chaos pause. But your right about the warp energy issue.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Brother Lucian said:


> Well considering the Primarchs was severely built with warp matter and utterly tuned to it draw their superhuman power from the empyrean, blankness just doesnt fit in. And the Pimarchs was made to lead and inspire mortals as the Emperor's generals, which a soulless blank is completely unable to. Inspiring dread and revulsion instead. Not qualities for a leader of men.


But perfect qualities for annihilation.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Reaper45 said:


> But perfect qualities for annihilation.


you forgot the fact that we know that all the primarchs was found and led their legions in the early years of the crusade, before the events happened. That made them become refered to as the Forgotten and Purged. So clearly there was nothing wrong on initial contact with the primarchs. They were known by their brothers, remember how Lorgar was sad over loosing them. And with how warp attuned Lorgar was, I sincerely doubt he wouldwe missed a blank, warp negative brother to that degree.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Brother Lucian said:


> you forgot the fact that we know that all the primarchs was found and led their legions in the early years of the crusade, before the events happened. That made them become refered to as the Forgotten and Purged. So clearly there was nothing wrong on initial contact with the primarchs. They were known by their brothers, remember how Lorgar was sad over loosing them. And with how warp attuned Lorgar was, I sincerely doubt he wouldwe missed a blank, warp negative brother to that degree.


But that's where the developed later theory comes in. We know that primarchs grow fast. Vulkan at three was bigger than any man in his village. Let's say that primarch 2 was found after vulkan who we know was on his world for at least three years. 

Let's say that blanks take at least ten years to fully develop. If primarch 2 was found before he developed that gives him plenty of time to fully become a blank. That's all I can think of at the moment but to me it makes sense. After all none of the traitor legions were erased and the emperor was alive long enough for it to happen.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Reaper45 said:


> But that's where the developed later theory comes in. We know that primarchs grow fast. Vulkan at three was bigger than any man in his village. Let's say that primarch 2 was found after vulkan who we know was on his world for at least three years.
> 
> Let's say that blanks take at least ten years to fully develop. If primarch 2 was found before he developed that gives him plenty of time to fully become a blank. That's all I can think of at the moment but to me it makes sense. After all none of the traitor legions were erased and the emperor was alive long enough for it to happen.



Well the emperor was a master genesmith and had plotted out how he planned his sons to grow as evidenced by the Source Template from Deliverance Lost. So I just dont see any primarch developing such a major divergence that runs entirely contrary to their completely warp based nature. We know that the Pariah gene was of necrontyr origin, and while the Emperor might have known of it. I cant imagine him even thinking of using it for his warp based project, especially since he wanted leaders for the imperium. And Ive always held the oppinion that space marines are superhuman because they have been implanted with warp suffused organs and genetech based on the uncorrupted warp.

Their quasi warp nature is what I believe makes Astartes so fascinating to the chaos gods and the perfect minions once theyve been suitably addicted to the 'dark side', aka corrupted warp.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Brother Lucian said:


> Well the emperor was a master genesmith and had plotted out how he planned his sons to grow as evidenced by the Source Template from Deliverance Lost. So I just dont see any primarch developing such a major divergence that runs entirely contrary to their completely warp based nature. We know that the Pariah gene was of necrontyr origin, and while the Emperor might have known of it. I cant imagine him even thinking of using it for his warp based project, especially since he wanted leaders for the imperium. And Ive always held the oppinion that space marines are superhuman because they have been implanted with warp suffused organs and genetech based on the uncorrupted warp.
> 
> Their quasi warp nature is what I believe makes Astartes so fascinating to the chaos gods and the perfect minions once theyve been suitably addicted to the 'dark side', aka corrupted warp.


Honestly I can't argue with that. However there's allot more to this than just the emperor. Angron was shaped by the rulers of his world. We also know that the eldar tried to kill him once. Mortarian was exposed to warp magic by the rulers of his world. Maybe one of the lost were altered by their world to gain this gene.

A few primarchs had visions of the future alpharious was shown what would happen by the eldar. Maybe one of the lost saw a vision and made himself a blank.

Is it possible?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Reaper45 said:


> Honestly I can't argue with that. However there's allot more to this than just the emperor. Angron was shaped by the rulers of his world. We also know that the eldar tried to kill him once. Mortarian was exposed to warp magic by the rulers of his world. Maybe one of the lost were altered by their world to gain this gene.
> 
> A few primarchs had visions of the future alpharious was shown what would happen by the eldar. Maybe one of the lost saw a vision and made himself a blank.
> 
> Is it possible?


You cant make yourself a blank, the imperium have no ways of producing them. The only way being to trawl the imperium for untouchables, and even out of those incredibly few, so many are killed off in culexus training. Though other imperial branches are far less stringent, just needing a null to shield important assets.

Alpharius' vision was suspect and higly thought to be manipulated. Sanguinius and Konrad Curze was both known to have prophetic visions. The former accepted what was to come, while the later was tormented by them.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Brother Lucian said:


> You cant make yourself a blank, the imperium have no ways of producing them.


That we know of. The primarchs are all shadows of their father. Perhaps one of the missing ones Was performing his own secret projects. Perhaps he discovered the pariah gene or studied blanks to figure out a way to create them. 

The emperor wanted to rid the imperium of as much dependance on the warp as possible. I can't see him doing anything that would make him lose his greatest gift. However one of his sons might not see it that way. Perhaps he was working on a virus to make the entire imperium blank as it were. That would give the emperor plenty of cause to eliminate them.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Reaper45 said:


> Sisters of silence are human blanks. Who knows what a blank primarch would be like.


There is a ranking order to the 'power' of blanks much like there is with psykers.
This is independent of who they are and being a primarch is not a qualifier for being an Omega-class Null. 

Of course, knowing GW, if No.2 or No.11 was a blank, he'd be the blankiest blank that ever blanked. Black Holes would have nothing on his blankiness.:headbutt:


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol. Funny Kettu. 

The possibility of a Blank is intriguing. We have the Purged and the Forgotten. But all who fell to Chaos are still listed. So, what is worse than Chaos? What would get a Primarch and his Legion purged or forgotten. Forgotten is kind of easy. They turned their backs on the Imperium, perhaps heading off into the void of intergalactic space. They renounced the Emperor and left, so they were forgotten. But the Purged did something far worse. Perhaps attempting a usurpation or slaughtering human worlds rather than bringing them back to the Imperium. But this is no worse than what the Chaos Legions did. What repulsed the Emperor so much to have them not only destroyed but also erased?


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Kettu said:


> There is a ranking order to the 'power' of blanks much like there is with psykers.
> This is independent of who they are and being a primarch is not a qualifier for being an Omega-class Null.
> 
> Of course, knowing GW, if No.2 or No.11 was a blank, he'd be the blankiest blank that ever blanked. Black Holes would have nothing on his blankiness.:headbutt:


Would anything else make sense? Anything less than omega that emperor could probably tolerate. And like I said the possibility of a genetically engineered blank makes sense.



Pandora said:


> Lol. Funny Kettu.
> 
> The possibility of a Blank is intriguing. We have the Purged and the Forgotten. But all who fell to Chaos are still listed. So, what is worse than Chaos? What would get a Primarch and his Legion purged or forgotten. Forgotten is kind of easy. They turned their backs on the Imperium, perhaps heading off into the void of intergalactic space. They renounced the Emperor and left, so they were forgotten. But the Purged did something far worse. Perhaps attempting a usurpation or slaughtering human worlds rather than bringing them back to the Imperium. But this is no worse than what the Chaos Legions did. What repulsed the Emperor so much to have them not only destroyed but also erased?


And like I said before the emperor was around long enough to order their erasure but he didn't.

To me a primarch that tried his own methods of removing the warp from the imperium makes sense. Imagine a primarch that experiments on anyone he chooses orders his legion to wipe anyone that exhibits psyker abilities,

perhaps even worse.


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

Fascinating theory... We will probably never know but the fluff potential for a "blank" primarch is definitely staggering. Like someone said before...a legion of "blank" space marines. Damn!

The relationship between this primarch and Magnus would definitely be interesting.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I still believe its an infeasible theory. The Primarchs are only vaguely human, infused with trememdnous amounts of warp energy. It causing a highlandereseque death when Ferrus is beheaded. And at the start of the Outcast Dead, an astropath looks at Rogal Dorn:

Ibn Khaldun's heart rate increased as he sensed another mind enter the sealed chamber, a blaze of light too bright to look upon directly. The others sensed it at the same instant and every head turned to face the new arrival. This was an individual whose inner was like the blinding glare of a supernova captured at the first instant of detonation. Mercury-bright traceries filled his every limb, blood as light, flesh woven from incomphrenhensible energies and sheathed in layers of muscle, skin and plate. Ibn Khaldun could see nothing of the individual's face, for every molecule that made up his form was like a miniature galaxy swarming with incandescent stars. 
Only one manner of being was fashioned with such exquisite beauty.
'Lord Dorn?' said the Choirmaster, suprise giving his voice a raise tone that turned his words into a question. 'How did you...?'
'None of the gates of Terra are barred to me, Choirmaste', said Dorn, and his words were like bright streamers ejected from the corona of a volatile star. They lingered long after he spoke, and Ibn Khaldun felt their power ripple outwards theough the awe-struck choir.

Which I find to be one of the most compelling descriptions of the true nature of the Primarchs, they are beyond human, Ultra-Human. Nothing but their 'fleshy' anchor is keeping their spirits in the physical universe, nascent 'daemons' ready to be born. But of the pure, uncorrupted warp.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

I won't argue the nature of primarchs. That's pretty clear and until I have more info into the nature of what makes a blank a blank It's still a theory.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Blank

Gives a pretty good description of blankness I just think it goes pretty contrary to the whole warp based nature of the Primarch project. And if any of them had been a blank, why would the Emperor have needed a geller field to shield the infant primarchs? And would the chaos gods even have been able to see or affect the Primarchs, with a blank one present?

Plus one can argue how much of their extraordinary nature was from pure genetech alone, or being severely infused with warp energy, drawing it to them as living conduits as they grew at truly unnatural speeds.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Brother Lucian said:


> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Blank
> 
> Gives a pretty good description of blankness I just think it goes pretty contrary to the whole warp based nature of the Primarch project. And if any of them had been a blank, why would the Emperor have needed a geller field to shield the infant primarchs? And would the chaos gods even have been able to see or affect the Primarchs, with a blank one present?
> 
> Plus one can argue how much of their extraordinary nature was from pure genetech alone, or being severely infused with warp energy, drawing it to them as living conduits as they grew at truly unnatural speeds.


Being a blank or a pariah is a mutation. Mutations take time to happen. As I said before the theory that blanks don't develop until later in life explains that.


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

Reaper45 said:


> Being a blank or a pariah is a mutation. Mutations take time to happen. As I said before the theory that blanks don't develop until later in life explains that.


Mutations occur at conception, or if your in a room full of radioactive material which has the energy to knock off a few electrons and if they happen to be on a molecule from your DNA then your in a load of trouble. Space Marines have another chance of mutation at the time they are implanted with another geneseed which again only occurs at the time they are implanted with them. Most BA don't survive exsanguination as the neophytes have terrible dreams of dying at the hands of Horus, which is a precursor to the aptly named Flaw.


----------



## SonofMalice (Feb 5, 2012)

I think that one thing that hasn't been considered is just how freaking detrimental to the Imperium a Blank Primarch would be. While the Emperor might be able to stand his presence and probably his brothers any one under that level of psychic might (meaning EVERY ONE) would probably die. Ahriman was exposed to a blank Pariah that was omega level (albeit he was possessing the person from a long ways away if I remember right, been a while) and it caused massive issues for him. 

How would this Primarch travel the galaxy? No navigator would be able to survive proximity and since, as some one said, he'd be a black hole of negative warp energy that would stretch pretty far out around him. All the Astropaths would probably die at the whiff of him too. And that's just accounting for the psykers. 

In normal humans a blank creates emotions of fear or distaste with the stronger the level of negative warp presence the stronger the reaction. Imagine this dude around NORMAL humans. They would go insane. Remember how strong a primarch's charisma is supposed to be? Even Space Marines can barely get used to looking at them. Now take that, reverse it and amplify it. 

There is simply no way that this would work on a logistical level and the Emperor would know that. Further what of the Webway? If that is the Emperor's plan for non warp travel what would the effect of this massively strong blank on the psychically resonant webway be? 

It's a cool idea but it just wouldn't work logically at all. If he cannot travel, cannot communicate and can't be around normal humans without driving them to madness then it just seems like an impossibility to me.

Still an awesome thought thought and a good reverse of Magnus


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Well said, the Primarchs was made to be leader of men and generals of the imperium. Which a blank would be completely unable to do.

And I had not thought of how magnified would be in a creature of the power level of a primarch. Mass insanity by his sheer existence.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

SonofMalice said:


> I think that one thing that hasn't been considered is just how freaking detrimental to the Imperium a Blank Primarch would be. While the Emperor might be able to stand his presence and probably his brothers any one under that level of psychic might (meaning EVERY ONE) would probably die. Ahriman was exposed to a blank Pariah that was omega level (albeit he was possessing the person from a long ways away if I remember right, been a while) and it caused massive issues for him.
> 
> How would this Primarch travel the galaxy? No navigator would be able to survive proximity and since, as some one said, he'd be a black hole of negative warp energy that would stretch pretty far out around him. All the Astropaths would probably die at the whiff of him too. And that's just accounting for the psykers.
> 
> ...


Pariahs and blanks seem to be fully capable of traveling the warp on board ships. They just can't be near the astropath it seems.

And honestly all the reasons you mentioned are arguments for why they would have been purged.


----------



## SonofMalice (Feb 5, 2012)

Reaper45 said:


> Pariahs and blanks seem to be fully capable of traveling the warp on board ships. They just can't be near the astropath it seems.
> 
> And honestly all the reasons you mentioned are arguments for why they would have been purged.


Yes, the normal ones can travel aboard a ship if they don't get near any of the navigators. That is true. What I think you are not considering is the question of SCALE. Magnus and the Emperor are the two best examples of Omega level psykers that we have right? The Emperor is absolutely overpowering in his presence and his power is easily sufficient to FORCE over a hundred thousand Word Bearers to kneel in the dust of Monarchia. Magnus casually blows up an eldar titan with a gesture. These beings are incredibly powerful and we haven't even seen all they are capable of. 

The problem with a blank is that he couldn't "stay away from" the navigators without being off the ship. Added to that we know as a fact that all the legions JOINED the crusade and fought in it. So if this blank primarch idea has merit then it stand to reason that he would have fought in the crusade. Again, how? Do they keep him in an isolation cell and only unleash using a drop pod or something? It is too cumbersome.

In some of the older fluff the Culexus clade was based on Mars secretly. They went unnoticed for a time until the concentration of negative warp energy began to OBSCURE THE ASTRONOMICAN. Now seeing as the stats are that 1 person on a whole world might be a blank (not even a powerful one) and that the Culexus clade is not known for size you might start to see the issue. The Astronomican is powered by hundreds and thousands of Pskyers and it is being obscured by at the most a hundred. Add to that that the Emperor is directing the Astronomican. A blank primarch would be an extravagantly destructive force to the Imperium let alone chaos. 

So you take this of evidence that supports the theory? That backs the idea why they would be purged? I take it as evidence of its implausibility. The sheer destructive nature of a blank of such insane magnitude would, I feel, preclude it ever joining the crusade and fighting. It doesn't seem to me like you can have it both ways. Either the blank Primarch and his legion are so disruptive that they would never have fought in the crusade or so useful that they would never have been purged.


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

Interesting points but there are a lot of assumptions in the above post about how a blank primarch would work. Honestly, people could debate all they want but none of it matters. If GW suddenly decided they wanted a blank primarch, they would manipulate the fluff to make it work. He's a primarch...he has super primarch powers that can help control his "blank" powers... fluff altered/added, problem solved. 

A good example would be Ollanius Pius. What...a lone normal guardsman that made it all the way to the Emperor/Horus fight... through the chaos infested lead ship of the chaos fleet? BS! Wait, okay... now he's a perpetual. fluff altered/added, problem solved.

It's a world with GI joes in space battling space orcs with chainsaws...they could do whatever they wanted if they think it would make it a more interesting setting/sell more books and figurines.


----------



## SonofMalice (Feb 5, 2012)

sadLor said:


> Interesting points but there are a lot of assumptions in the above post about how a blank primarch would work. Honestly, people could debate all they want but none of it matters. If GW suddenly decided they wanted a blank primarch, they would manipulate the fluff to make it work. He's a primarch...he has super primarch powers that can help control his "blank" powers... fluff altered/added, problem solved.
> 
> A good example would be Ollanius Pius. What...a lone normal guardsman that made it all the way to the Emperor/Horus fight... through the chaos infested lead ship of the chaos fleet? BS! Wait, okay... now he's a perpetual. fluff altered/added, problem solved.
> 
> It's a world with GI joes in space battling space orcs with chainsaws...they could do whatever they wanted if they think it would make it a more interesting setting/sell more books and figurines.


You are of course right in assuming that GW could alter the fluff if they so chose. However in the meantime we are left with what is in the sources and what I am arguing is far from a simple assumption, an inference more like. If you would like here is the link to Lexicanum 

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/The_Assignment#.ULit1oNBCUY

where they discuss the assignment scale and the powers of such beings. As you see there is Omega which would drive people to near insanity and loathing and then there is Omega Minus which is the reverse of the Alpha Plus psyker. If an Alpha Plus would be someone like Magnus or the Emperor think what the reverse of that would be. That isn't an assumption so much as it is following a chain of reasoning. 

As to GW doing what you suggest this is unlikely for several reasons. 
1. because they would have to reveal a hitherto unknown primarch and as many of the authors have hinted that will never come to pass (though we might wish it!). 
2. It would require rewriting a lot of the HH series to take this into account. The first several books of the HH series show that knowledge of the warp is extremely limited for those not in the loop. An entire legion of beings whose mere existence caused issues would negate that since every legion that worked with them would be aware of it and its implications. 
3. Blanks were never meant to be the be all and end all for the Imperium. The human race is evolving TOWARDS becoming psykers, not away from it, and as such blanks (while useful) are not the solutions for every warp related issue. In fact, as mentioned before, a large enough concentration of them can cause massive issues for the Imperium. 
4. Blanks cannot "control" their own powers as far as I know. Oh they have devices that can sort of hide it but I don't recall reading anything about it being like a light switch that can just turn on and off. If I am wrong here please let me know, I am always interested in expanding what little I understand of this crazy universe.
5. We see in Aurlian, The First Heretic, The Outcast Dead, and a few other books that primarchs are inextricably tied to the warp. It is how the Emperor created them and it is heavily implied that chaos gave him the power needed to do so. They could hardly give him something that was their total antithesis. Also, to cover him doing it by himself, as Serpion said the Blank can be burned out if it comes into contact with a massively powerful psychic force. What could be more powerful than having Big E standing over you for days? 
6. In Deliverance Lost Corax looks at the genetic primarch material and notes that there seem to be structures to give acute senses to one set of genes, enhanced pain resistance to another. If the writers really wanted to even open this idea as a possibility that would have been that time. No hints were dropped however. As far as we know the other Primarchs were "normal" and all had an influx of warp energy that assisted them in healing, leadership, intelligence and a host of other powers. 

As I said, it is a cool idea but an implausible one. I would love to see what would happen if the writers took that tack but until they do we are left only with what scraps of info they have given us and those scraps point to this as being unlikely though interesting.


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh, don't get me wrong. I totally agreed with your points and think the idea is implausible. But there were a few posts that seemed to suggest it was *impossible *and that's what I had issue with. It's a fun idea and interesting stories could be written from it... but the chances of it happening are very slim.

But hey, you NEVER know. Seriously, who expected GW to add friggin' Highlanders (Perpetuals) into the fluff before Know No Fear? I doubt there was anyone out there (not working for GW) that expected that.


----------

